# Tecumseh H50 Engine



## revreick76 (Oct 29, 2008)

I have an old Tecumseh H-50 Engine. It did not come with the linkage between the governor and the carb hooked up. If anyone has a running H50-H70 engine, and could snap a few photos of this area and send them or post them... that would be great. I have looked at several parts lists with diagrams and cannot make out the setup.

Many Thanks

Rev


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

Maybe the info in the link below will help. Have a good one. Geo
http://i190.photobucket.com/albums/z120/geogrubb/TecLinkage-tvsgov.gif


----------

